# gueulard(e)



## Giulia2213

Ciao a tutti, 
Non riesco a trovare una bella traduzione per gueularde. 
La frase è : Je n'ai franchement pas envie d'aller chez une cardiologue gueularde, je préfère rester chez moi (si tratta di me : chiedo a un'amica di incrociare le dita perché dovrò andare dalla cardiologa che grida facilmente per qualsiasi cosa).

Gueularde è un aggettivo che indica di una persona che grida facilmente. 

A difetto, potrei tradurre la frase : Francamente, non ho per nulla voglia di andare da una cardiologa che grida così facilmente, preferisco starmene a casa
ma "che grida così facilmente" non rende il registro familiare dell'aggettivo "gueularde".
Non vedo meglio : qualche idea ? (spero che poi, queste idee mi portino fortuna, mica attirano la sfiga come le sto accumulando con la mia salute)



Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao,
che ne dici di _strillona_? 

P.S. con _a difetto_ intendi _in mancanza (della parola)_?


----------



## Emilio85

Salve a tutti.

Forse bisbetico, o più semplicemente rompiscatole?


----------



## Anaiss

Dipende se ciò che vuole dire è letteralmente che questa persona tende ad alzare la voce per delle sciocchezze, oppure ha un temperamento _irascibile_.


----------



## Emilio85

Ho provato con bisbetico o rompiscatole per restare in un registro piuttosto famialare e informale. 

Gueulard, en effet, m'évoque quelqu'un qui râle (ou qui fait la gueule).


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 
Gueulard veut dire une personne qui crie facilement. Elle peut être irascible aussi  mais l'idée de départ est qu'elle crie facilement (et le plus souvent, pour des broutilles).

Elle est bien évidemment "rompiscatole" (parce que qui aime quelqu'un qui crie facilement ?  ) mais ici, l'idée est plutôt quelqu'un entre qui crie facilement pour des broutilles.


----------



## Giulia2213

Anaiss said:


> Ciao,
> che ne dici di _strillona_?


Perché no ? La prendo con le pinze, ma potrebbe andare bene 



> P.S. con _a difetto_ intendi _in mancanza (della parola)_?


Viene tradotto dal francese "par défaut", perché non trovo meglio come traduzione....


----------



## Anaiss

Il mio dizionario Garzanti dice "urlone", ma in tutta sincerità non l'ho mai sentito usare: a mio avviso è più comune "strillone", se fosse. (da non confondere col venditore di giornali)


----------



## Ruminante

Anaiss said:


> Il mio dizionario Garzanti dice "urlone", ma in tutta sincerità non l'ho mai sentito usare: a mio avviso è più comune "strillone", se fosse. (da non confondere col venditore di giornali)


Ciao Anaiss,
anche a me sulle prime "urlona" non mi suonava bene, ma inserendolo nella frase completa penso che vada benissimo... dipenderebbe anche dalla località geografica? Qui a Roma "una cardiologa urlona" dà l'idea. Anche strillona...

Tanti auguri a tutti e soprattutto a Giulia, ti consiglio di non credere alla "sfiga"...


----------



## Anaiss

Boh, "urlona" proprio non mi piace, mi suona come un'offesa creata da un bambino..Non so se dipenda da una questione regionale, Ruminante..
Mi sono venute in mente le scimmie urlatrici)..Si possono chiamare così le persone acide e isteriche, o i partecipanti di questa orrida trasmissione.... 
P.s. Auguri, in ogni caso, Giulia2213


----------



## Ruminante

Sì Anaiss, convengo che "urlatrice" non è male.
Faccio un altro tentativo: sperando che una quantità maggiore di idee faccia stare ancora meglio la nostra Giulia. A Roma una persona che parla forte si definisce facilmente una che fa "caciara", cioè una "caciarona...".
Tutto sommato, se non trova un aggettivo che la soddisfi, puo' sempre dire che non le va di andare da una cardiologa "brontolona" (ma non c'è l'idea di una che grida, piuttosto di una "raleuse").
E se "una che parla troppo forte" non è abbastanza, si potrebbe semplicemente dire che è una "che grida sempre".
Salutoni


----------



## Emilio85

Che ne dite di bercione ? Alla fine significa qualcuno che strilla spesso...


----------



## Anaiss

Avevo pensato anch'io caciarone, ma mi sembra abbastanza bonario...o sbaglio?

@Emilio, bercione non credo di averlo mai sentito...bellissimo.
 Leggo che deriva da berciare, mi sembra letterario. Ma Giulia cercava qualcosa di colloquiale, da quello che ho capito.


----------



## Giulia2213

Sì, colloquiale. 
Le vostre idee sono tutte buone per diverse ragioni (sono così stanca da non riuscire a pensare molto : mi si sta temendo una recidiva di pericardite, cioè un'infiammazione della membrana che circonda il cuore. E se la prima volta, era asciutta e bastarda da diagnosticare, stavolta, sembra che ci sia liquido attorno al cuore).

E francamente, andare da una cardiologa berciona non mi piace per niente, ma pazienza.....


----------



## Ruminante

Giulia2213 said:


> E francamente, andare da una cardiologa berciona non mi piace per niente, ma pazienza.....


Ma che pazienza e pazienza... non potresti chiederle gentilmente di non parlare a voce alta perchè ti senti peggio, e non è il caso... ? A volte chi "strepita" non se ne rende neanche conto, e forse dicendoglielo alla fine faresti un favore anche a lei.
p.s. pensate che coincidenza, stasera ho letto una favola ai bambini e mi è capitato un nano "bercione", era scritto proprio cosi'! 
Un caro saluto. Giulia speriamo che tu stia meglio molto presto


----------



## Anaiss

A me suonerebbe bene "una cardiologa che alza la voce _con niente__/per un nonnulla"_.


----------



## Ruminante

Anaiss said:


> A me suonerebbe bene "una cardiologa che alza la voce _con niente__/per un nonnulla"_.


Ottimo "alzare la voce" Anaiss...! Mi piace in particolare "per un nonnulla".
Non avevo visto il tuo commento: 





> Avevo pensato anch'io caciarone, ma mi sembra abbastanza bonario...o sbaglio?


in effetti, caciarone è abbastanza bonario pero' io personalmente lo uso proprio quando ci troviamo come famiglia in giro e capita che facciamo chiasso, specie all'ora del riposo, allora io dico "Abbassiamo la voce, che non si dica "ecco i soliti caciaroni"!" e finora non mi è venuto un altro termine per definire la nostra tendenza alla maleducazione, ma da oggi in poi grazie a questa discussione potro' arricchire il mio vocabolario.


----------



## Anaiss

Caciarone è simpatico, è un po'  casinaro,casinista... non si addice ad una cardiologa antipatica.
Buonanotte


----------



## Giulia2213

Bah, la mia non è così antipatica, solo urlatrice


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao, 
ho fatto uno sbaglio al post 15: "ma che pazienza" andava scritto "macchè pazienza...", ma ormai non posso piu' fare edit. Scusate se non c'entra niente! 
Buon proseguimento su questi schermi
(Laura)


----------



## polarstar

Ciao! gliene hai dette due alla sbraitona? come stai? spero che ti sia passato il dolore. A presto


----------



## Giulia2213

Ciao Polarstar 
Ancora no, la vedo il 13 

(mi metti di buon umore : mia madre commette sempre gli stessi errori e mi carica tutto addosso perché non sono contenta. Be', lo riprendo, il suo computer : non potrà più lamentarsi perché sono stufa di riparare il computer che non sa usare correttamente. Non so come reagirebbero i suoi colleghi se facesse loro la stessa cosa che a me, questa idiota che si crede più intelligente di tutti !)


----------



## polarstar

piano, rilassati....pensa a metterti a posto prima....buona giornata


----------

